# What words were non existant prior to 1980?



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Like Wi-Fi, flash drive, possibly Pet chicken.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good question. I make up words all of the time.

Right now I can't think of the one I heard recently and thought what? Is that a word? It is but now I need for someone to say it again before I can divulge it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Robin any word that's used by most people now that wasn't.
Amazon.com
Ebay.com
texting

I'm going to ask my granddaughters if they know what Encyclopedia Brittanica is and what it was used for. They are 16 and 13.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Good one on the granddaughters.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

Woot, leet, yolo...I have a 14 year old son, I can keep going, lol.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

At least someone is interested in playing. Good ideas, Patrick. How about LOL, and LMAO. 
What I find especially good is whenever a crime is commited, someone has a cell phone to take video . 

Selfie


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

I guess we could include Black Friday and Cyber Monday...


----------



## chickengeorge (Oct 1, 2014)

Donald Trump


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickengeorge said:


> Donald Trump


HAHAHA. I think we knew of Donald Trump back then but who knows.

Record? 8 track?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good grief, you're blowing up your own topic.Those two things were pre 80's by a long way. 

Seems to me proactive was not a word until sometime in the late 80's early 90's.


----------

